# Where do I start



## Jon (Oct 12, 2017)

I have been the owner of a Fluval Edge, but now looking to get a much bigger freshwater tank (40-50 Gallons). There seems to be a good selection of tanks and stands in Petsmart, so will probably go with one of those.

However, none of these tanks come with filters or heaters. So, my question is; which filters and heaters are recommended. I would ideally like to hide them as much as possible, perhaps that is an option?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Aqua Clear are my favourite filters. Trouble free and quiet. The heater can be hidden behind rock or slate.


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

If you don't mind used, there are a lot of great deals on Craigslist that will usually come with everything.


----------



## Jon (Oct 12, 2017)

TomC said:


> Aqua Clear are my favourite filters. Trouble free and quiet. The heater can be hidden behind rock or slate.


Thanks, I will probably try one of those


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

My favourite tank in that range is a 40 gallon breeder, I have 2 of them. It's not a true 40 gallon tank, it's actually closer to 48 gallons. Nice foot print and you can do lots with it with aquascaping than a longer, narrower tank, and with the larger surface area, better oxygen exchange. 

Aquaclear powerfilters are good, if you want to try a canister filter, the classic Eheim's are my favourites. For heaters, Eheim's are popular, but I prefer Aqueon Pro's...black and discrete. 

I'm not a fan of Petsmart, our sponsors can probably give you better value for less money for some hardware and fish/plants (shipping is possible). JL Aquatics is good for equipment reference.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

If you are buying mail order J & L is definitely worth checking out.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

I agree the selection and pricing at J & L are great. You can get solid info @ April's Aquarium. 

Figure out what you want and if you are okay with used you can find good things here, Craig's List ... visit the VAHS on Oct. 28 and join the club.


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

Jon said:


> I have been the owner of a Fluval Edge, but now looking to get a much bigger freshwater tank (40-50 Gallons). There seems to be a good selection of tanks and stands in Petsmart, so will probably go with one of those.
> 
> However, none of these tanks come with filters or heaters. So, my question is; which filters and heaters are recommended. I would ideally like to hide them as much as possible, perhaps that is an option?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!


Are you a plant guy? or a Fish guy?


----------



## Jon (Oct 12, 2017)

Wyvc said:


> Are you a plant guy? or a Fish guy?


Hoping to be a bit of both to start with


----------

